# 09 brute 750



## jamiec17 (Jun 25, 2014)

my 09 brute 750 worked fine when I parked it last night today I got it out and the speedo stay's at 0 mph and 4 wheel drive won't work when I put it in any gear I hear a noise like an electrical motor is stuck and can't turn but no noise when it's in neutral any idea would be great. :33:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

4x4 Not Working/Actuator Problems OFFICIAL THREAD - MudInMyBlood Forums

^^^ start there.


----------



## jamiec17 (Jun 25, 2014)

Polaris425 said:


> 4x4 Not Working/Actuator Problems OFFICIAL THREAD - MudInMyBlood Forums
> 
> ^^^ start there.


thak you Polaris 425


----------



## jamiec17 (Jun 25, 2014)

Found the problem, when I changed clutch springs and put the cover back on I didn't see the speed sensor wire was partly in the cover and the wires got pinched. well the black wire with yellow stripe was cut so I fixed it and the speedometer and 4 wheel drive work again.


----------

